# Help little Lucy's Parents' Sanity



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Little Lucy is now 9 month old and her parents think she should be potty trained by now. But she isn't. She will go outside and go to the bathroom but still has issues with #2 as well as telling mom and dad when she need to go outside. She will sniff around a little but that's the only sign.

Any help with my, our sanity, please help.

Signed,

Lucy's Mom and Dad :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Until she is 100% potty trained, Lucy needs to be confined.

This means: In an xpen or crate (I prefer xpens) until she potties.

Someone wrote it in another thread, and it's our rule too: No Potty, No play.

So if Lucy doesn't go pee and poop outside, she goes in her xpen, then take her out again in 20 minutes. If she goes, great she can be free for 20 minutes SUPERVISED.

If she doesn't, she goes back in her pen. No exceptions.

You can try running her around outside to get her moving - which will help her poop.



Praise her. 

Use cue words. I use "Go peepee" and "Go poop" for Grace...she knows both, and I know when she needs to go one or the other or both.

We usually wait outside and I gently remind her what she is supposed to be doing. When she does it, she gets praise and a cheerio.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Until she is 100% potty trained, Lucy needs to be confined.
> 
> This means: In an xpen or crate (I prefer xpens) until she potties.
> 
> ...


She know 'go potty' and when she gets outside she goes. It seems she just doesn't know how to tell us WHEN she needs to go.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Does she go to the door to tell you when she needs to pee?

How do you know she needs to go potty?

I bell train my two with bells hanging by the door. But Grace will sit on the door mat and whine to go out. If we don't hear her she will come to get us...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Tori Your Good*****
*Me Well I Had a hard time and was a bad tranior.*
*Yogi Was Not doing good at first. But Time has Changed all that. He Must Have Been A Late Bloomer. Training And Time will make the Differance. They Get it sooner or later. Good Luck!*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> You can try running her around outside to get her moving - which will help her poop.


 
This works for me, if Izzy isn't pooping at her regular time, we go for a run around the yard.

Also what are you using to get her to tell you when she needs to go. I have to tell you Izzy is 10 months and is just gettting the ringing of the bells by the door.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> This works for me, if Izzy isn't pooping at her regular time, we go for a run around the yard.
> 
> Also what are you using to get her to tell you when she needs to go. I have to tell you Izzy is 10 months and is just gettting the ringing of the bells by the door.


Christy - If she is starting to get it - don't change it 

She will understand what it means soon... and either consistently ring them or develop her own way of telling you.

Grace hates ringing the bell. She will only ring it if whining and coming to get us doesn't work. Then she reluctantly rings it. If we miss all 3 - it is our own fault if an accident happens.

But after she "got" the bells, she would just go to the door and sit and stare at them LOL.... So I'd start asking, "Do you need to potty?" And she'd whine.

Now she just sits and whines automatically 

So be patient and don't change anything too fast


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am the no poop, no play gal! Lol! I also have my golden trained to go on command. His command is "better go now" and voila...he will go. It makes life much easier in inclement weather or when we are away from familiar surroundings. I am working with Bella. She is getting pretty good with pee on command. Poop will need more work. The key is to say the command when they are doing the deed and then immediately reward. Consistency, patience and reward = success. Some dogs take longer than others. Don't give up!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I know I got lucky with Ace. He uses pads and when he first came to us at 12 weeks he and his sister along with their parents were already using pads. I showed him where his pad was and that was pretty much it. The first two weeks he may have had one or two accidents but that's it. He has the run of the house now. Good luck. It'll get better.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Piper did really well early on, too. But she doesn't like the bells. So when she needs to go, she her one of us to the back door! Then she points her nose at the door until we open it.  
I do find that she learns a little slower tha some other breeds I've had. So if it's your first malt, go easy. As someone else said, things will get better.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't been able to get Henry to use potty bells. He will sit motionless and stare at you, occasionally letting out a little growl when he has to go. 
I also taught him the commands and I will make him go on a schedule as best as I can. Having your dog go when you say so really helps when you're in a hurry to get to work or something.


----------

